# Opening a Bank account



## annt70 (May 23, 2011)

I do not have a turkish bank account, but now need one, can I open it in the UK I will need to do internet banking.


----------



## sammieuk1 (Jun 23, 2011)

As far as i know you will have to be here to open account and you will need tax number and tapu or rental agreement


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello Annt70.

We opened a bank ccount in March 2006 at Garanti Bank.
You will need tax (Vergi) number from local tax office (no fee to pay) and your passport with a number of photo copies of passport for Tax office and Garanti bank to keep for their records.

We opened a high interest Turkish Lira account with HSBC January 2007 and it was the same procedure again.
Both accounts are used for internet banking but must be opened in person in Turkey.
At no time did I need a Tapu or rental agreement when I opened these accounts at that time.

Regards

Esther Mofet


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

As this thread is a year old I thought I would advise on the present situation. In addition to your passport and a Turkish tax number, I am aware of at least two banks (so it's probably all of them) that now require a utility bill less than 3 months old for confirmation of your UK address if you are not a resident in Turkey.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I am surprised they ask for utility bills but do not ask for recent bank statements. I have no utility bills for the UK (my property rented out there), only for UAE (where I'm a tenant) and Egypt (where I also own property). I am resident in UAE. So would they want the utility bill from UAE? 
Is the Turkish tax number obtained from the tapu process or later on?


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

The utility bill is to prove your home address in whatever country. You get your tax number just by saying that you need it to open a Turkish bank account, and you have to say which bank ( although yu can say any bank, they do not actually check)


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I opened a Turkish bank account in the last week. The tax number process was very simple (and they did not ask what bank I was going to open the account with). The bank were indeed happy with my UAE water utility bill. Within half an hour my account was opened.


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm glad that it went smoothly for you.


----------

